# powertrain P1444?



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this is not about my car i have a 99 sentra GXE-LE but my grandmother owns a 99 or a 2000 im not sure maxima GLE beutiful car and i love it but its a litle to big for my taste but i digres the problem is ever since she bought it it seems like the cel is allways on i have never seen it off so i took it to auto zone and had it read he told me it wasa power train code P1444 then i had it cleard the car is alittle dinged up (normal grandmother "i dont know where they come from i dont hit anything" BS) but the car has mayby 20,000 if that any idea what the hell is wrong? :fluffy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dont this beat make ma people wana jump......uh ahem i mean bump bump


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh you damn maxima owners! psha! somes gota know...............u guys suck lol


----------

